# Printer error 41.5



## Mduza (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Please help me, am currently struggling with a printer giving a 41.5 error and prints blank papers and I have reseted the printer and too the power cable and counted for 29sec and still the problem is there.

Please help anyone.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------

